# What gloves are better?



## Freelandrider (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey!

I'm just thinking about to buy new gloves, I saw 2 which seem both to be good in a store:

- Pearl Izumi Attack gloves
- Gore bike wear Countdown Summer gloves

So I'm asking for some opinions, pros and cons for both if you know some 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I wear gloves only to protect my hands in an accident, since I write and type a lot at my job. I'd rather tear up a cheap pair if that happens. I have two sets of $15 gloves, Bontrager and Canari. I've never worn either of your choices, but if I had to choose, I'd go with the PIs because they're half the price of the Gores. 

Sorry for the wise guy answer. Hopefully, someone will be along to give you a real answer. 

Winter gloves, now we're talking. I have a pair of x-c skiing gloves that my wife's cousin sent me from Finland. But I digress further.... :wink:


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

I have arthritis (the result of 63 very active years). When I rode with no gloves or with weight-lifting gloves padded with pieces of sponge (hey, I already had them and I am a cheap S.O.B.) I had a lot of post-ride pain in my hands. I picked up a pair of the inexpensive PI gloves at REI - even cheaper, because they were on sale. I have no hand pain at all, now. I have no experience with the Gore gloves, but I like the PIs


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Try 'em on in the store and get the ones that feel better to you. Som people like more padding, some less; fit is peculiar to your hands.

They're both way more money than I ever spend on gloves. Gloves wear out in a year or two, IME, and I don't find enough difference between the cheaper and more expensive ones to justify triple the price. I just bought two pairs of these:
Nashbar Crochet Gloves - Short Finger Gloves
They work for me.


----------



## Freelandrider (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought the PI's and the gel pads are already flat after a 40km ride... I'll try with the gores


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm a fan of the Pearl Izumi Pro Pittards gel gloves (half finger). They're very comfortable over long rides, and I got them for $33 at Bike Tires Direct.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Freelandrider said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm just thinking about to buy new gloves, I saw 2 which seem both to be good in a store:
> 
> ...


I only used the Pearl Izumi Attack gloves, I have nothing to compare them to but I believe they are great!


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the PI womens attack and they are really poor quality IMO. I am not especially fussy and they were on sale, I would hate to have paid retail.


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

Freelandrider said:


> I bought the PI's and the gel pads are already flat after a 40km ride... I'll try with the gores


Interesting. I ride with them and have put about 1,500 miles on them. The thumbs are getting kind or frayed, but the palms look like new.


----------



## Freelandrider (Sep 4, 2013)

SGMDWK said:


> Interesting. I ride with them and have put about 1,500 miles on them. The thumbs are getting kind or frayed, but the palms look like new.


They're really comfortable, but the gel pad at the center of the middle has become flat on the upper part, I don't know if it's bad or good that this happened, maybe it is adapting to the hand, I don't know?


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

I use these Pearl Izumi gloves and they work GREAT.
I recommend one size up from whatever you use. I'm 6'0 170lbs with an athletic build and the XL's fit me great. No need to sped big bucks on gloves, these ones do the job and don't get in the way.

Amazon.com: Pearl Izumi Men's Select Glove, Black, X-Large: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Freelandrider (Sep 4, 2013)

I've the gores now: but if I look at the size tables of those, I should have XL and not XXXL, but the bigfer ones fit better I think, but how can you see if the gloves are too big?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Freelandrider said:


> I've the gores now: but if I look at the size tables of those, I should have XL and not XXXL, but the bigfer ones fit better I think, but how can you see if the gloves are too big?


I wouldn't worry about them being too big. Too small, you'll feel the fabric binding the skin between your fingers when you reach for the shifter or brake. Most people who ride all winter, weather permitting, use gloves that are way bigger than any half-finger glove you can buy.

Not all sizes are the same, too. I have a pair of Primal gloves that were a fund raising award for a charity ride. I wear an L in both Bonts and Canaris. These are a L, too, and they bind between my fingers when I shift. They stay in the drawer.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Indetrucks said:


> I use these Pearl Izumi gloves and they work GREAT.
> I recommend one size up from whatever you use. I'm 6'0 170lbs with an athletic build and the XL's fit me great. No need to sped big bucks on gloves, these ones do the job and don't get in the way.
> 
> Amazon.com: Pearl Izumi Men's Select Glove, Black, X-Large: Sports & Outdoors


For $2 less you can get the PI Attack's. Like saddles, it is all about what feels and works best for each.

Amazon.com: Pearl Izumi Men's Attack Glove, Black, Large: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I think gloves are quite a personal thing too. Something that each prefer in their own individual way. Some prefer more padding ... Others like them slimmer.


----------



## Freelandrider (Sep 4, 2013)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> I think gloves are quite a personal thing too. Something that each prefer in their own individual way. Some prefer more padding ... Others like them slimmer.


Now I'm thinking about durability of gloves: can they last forever if you use them gently and take them off carefully, and without falling with them?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Freelandrider said:


> Now I'm thinking about durability of gloves: can they last forever if you use them gently and take them off carefully, and without falling with them?


Not IME. I consider gloves to be a 'seasonal' purchase. Use them for the on road season (I live where that's about 6-7 months of the year), discard and buy new the next year. 

Also, it depends on how much you ride. _Best _I've done is a little over a 'season' per pair.


----------

